# Bagged MK5 Rabbit on RS's



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.airsociety.net/2010/12/jos-rabbid-rabbit-bags/*


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i like it!!! soo clean!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: veryy niceeee


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

very nice!!!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks awesome, needs some hardlines!


----------



## sk8ordie (Jan 15, 2004)

wasnt this built about 3 years ago?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Favorite MK5 of all time.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

omfg


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> omfg


x2


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

sk8ordie said:


> wasnt this built about 3 years ago?


June '08 steez. Windsorvr's car.



AirSociety said:


> _Luckily HPS was notified and they got right to work examining exactly how to get *Jo’s* Rabbit down to the ground. It turns out that the inner seals were damaged because the car has been driven at an abnormal high height, meaning the shocks had not enough travel to operate the way they should._


Pretty sure the original owner was named Nick, too. :laugh:


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

old rofl


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

the new owner of the car was featured due to him ging the pics and info to post. i know who the old owner was now


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

god damnnnn


----------

